# Holden HSV GTO Spoiler



## CycloneJack (Apr 30, 2007)

Does anybody on here have the spoiler from the HSV GTO? I'm intersted in getting one but I want to see it on a GTO first. Also, where would I go to buy one? Any pics would be nice.Thanks.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd say just look up the HSV GTO. It's going to look the same on the back of it as it does on our GTOs. On that note, I'd love to have one on my car also.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

What is the 297?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

TR.............did you steal that image from somewhere? Hmmmm? 
You can tell us.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I found it at some site while searching altavista. I just don't remember which site it was because I was on Corona #11.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Here's a profile shot:









Contact this fellow in OZ, he sells body kits and ships Stateside:
http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/

I like their lip spoiler:








I'll have to ask them if it's a straight swap w/o the need to fill holes.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

CycloneJack said:


> Does anybody on here have the spoiler from the HSV GTO? I'm intersted in getting one but I want to see it on a GTO first. Also, where would I go to buy one? Any pics would be nice.Thanks.


I've been thinking about that also... I saw one at a show last summer (full Monaro conversion) and have been wondering ever since...


----------



## SLVRLS2GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

This is the same spoiler I want.


----------



## calais&vette (Nov 29, 2006)

ls2weber said:


> What is the 297?


that stands for 297 kilowatts.... or 400 horsepower in your talk


----------

